# bearded dragon runny stool



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

hi all, i got a female bearded dragon the weekend thats just over a year old, she ate her crickets fine the day after we got her, but in the last 2 days she hasnt ate any livefood, just picks at her veg, and her 2 stools shes passed since we've had her has been runny. its not like water but its also not formed, so it smudges. her temps at 97f, i was informed by the shop if i reduced it to 90 she will eat her crickets and pass formed stools again. just wanted to see your views on it. her behaviour is still active and alert. 

one other thing i noticed lastnight, she had a big drink that must have bloated her as it looked like her stomache weighed her down n she kind of just shuffled around on her stomache for about a mintue then got up again.

thanks


----------



## dickvansheepcake (Jul 8, 2009)

Where are you measuring that temp? The temps in the viv should be around 80f in the cool end, around 90f in the warm end and a basking spot of around 105f. If that's the basking temp you've stated then you certainly should not lower it, it needs to go up. Without proper heat they are unable to digest food properly.

Also what UV source do you have in the viv?

If I were you I'd collect up some poo and send it off for testing. If she had any parasites before you bought her, the stress of the move would have caused them to multiply which would cause loose stools. The stress of the move would also cause her appetite to decrease. As will the temps being to low.

It sounds as if the shop don't really have a clue what they are talking about unfortunately, so probably best to stick with advise from here for the time being!


Jenny


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

The not eating issue is probably:
She is still settling in
She is over 1 year old she will probz start eating less bugs and eat more greens

*You could give her some different bugs to try and let her settle in a few more days. 
*
Her poop is watery is probably:
She has parasites
She is very hydrated
The type of veggie shes eating is giving her a lot of water. (If i give my beardie romain lettuce his poo are very watery but other veggies hes fine)

*You could try offering a different veggie if it continues to be watery after you tried different veggies maybe you will have to send a poop sample to the vets and let them check see if there are any parasites.

*


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

thanks, the cool end is at 78.4, warm end is around 92-4 now, was 97, basking is 102.5. any ideas about the water thing though where she kept shuffling around after drinking alot? going to have her checked out by a rep vet and have a fecal done. will leave the live food for a couple of days and see if she will eat them after that. she constantly wants to come out and run around. forgot to say, shes in a 4x20"x20" tank


----------

